# buying flies online



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I personally can't imagine flies for 1 - 99 cents a dozen let alone $4.50. At $3.50 a dozen it's less then 30 cents each.... :yikes:

I don't think there is a simple enough pattern that I could tie to make minimum wage. 

Troutlord... I hope you don't ship for free:lol:


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

tommytubular said:


> I
> Troutlord... I hope you don't ship for free:lol:


Yep free shipping!!! :lol: Just Kidding 2.25 for shipping!!
Right now I have 1 doz flashback soft hackle pheasant tails
and 1 doz brown ants up both for 2 bucks starting bid and
they end tomorrow and not 1 bid.Gets kinda frustrating


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh, I think you'll get a bid .


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

The thing with Ebay is the seller also has to pay ebay and paypal charges in addition to postage and whatever their material costs are. I'm convinced some of these guys ae selling at a loss, I guess they figure they will make it up in volume.

Of course Ebay strongly encourages free shipping, since then they charge a commission on that portion of the sale as well.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I tie flies all the time.....but not dryflys for trout. I want to start tying drys for trout but the cost to get all the materials is to high for me right now. 

If any tiers out there wanna make a few bucks I need a couple dozen basic dry's like adam's and etc. for this year. I dont mind paying a competive rate for quality flies from local tiers. PM if interested.

Undertow


----------



## MT406 (Nov 18, 2007)

I wouldnt have a problem buying subsurface flies online, but dry flies, even ones from quality fly shops, seem to have a wide variaty of quality, which is the reason why I started tying my own flies many years ago. I think the hackles used in store bought flies is cheaper, not well selected by the tier, and over all many flies dont float properly, not very durable and just bad.  even with floatant. Here is a link to my friends online fly shop. Many of my friends buy flies from them and they seem to be very happy. 

http://www.ydflies.com/

undertow, what kind of dries are you looking for?


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Mt406,

Im basically just looking for a dozen adams, elk hair caddis, and maybe another type of local fly. I gotta ask around to see what other kinds I might want to have. Im not real experienced with dry fly fishing and thats why I havent really gotten into tying them. 

Undertow


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have bought a doz flies several times on e-bay for .99 cents free shipping.....just be there at the right time. I hooked up with a commecrial tieier out of AK for 13 cents a fly thru my e-bay contacts. He just sent me 11 doz and I am waiting for the next 11 doz. I am working a deal right now for a doz for $1.50 bucks and am looking at 500 doz. Made local, We both can be real happy.....

Mark


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Heres a couple of pics of my dries! drk hennie top pic
iso bottom pic
I worked in a fly shop for 5 yrs so I got to hand pick
all the materials I tie with. I use whiting and metz hackle
IMO those are the 2 best hackle options for dries


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Pork Chop said:


> The thing with Ebay is the seller also has to pay ebay and paypal charges in addition to postage and whatever their material costs are. I'm convinced some of these guys ae selling at a loss, I guess they figure they will make it up in volume.
> 
> Of course Ebay strongly encourages free shipping, since then they charge a commission on that portion of the sale as well.


 
You got that right!

I used to sell on ebay but they keep jacking the fees up and forcing you to use paypal ( EBAY owned too). I used to wonder why guys would sell some thing for 5.00 and charge 45.00 shipping. DUH (Homer Simpson moment) ebay don't get a cut of that 45.00. 

I did a FREE SHIPPING auction once,,,,, ONCE! 
I charge the flat rate priority mail. That way there is no figuring & everyone pays the same


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

troutlord... If ya don't sell those soft hackle's I will take them off your hands for a Hot and Ready Pizza and a 2 Liter of Mountain Dew


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

tommytubular said:


> troutlord... If ya don't sell those soft hackle's I will take them off your hands for a Hot and Ready Pizza and a 2 Liter of Mountain Dew


:lol: make it a 2 liter of Coca Cola and done deal!!:lol:
actually, I got bids on both listings now!!

The soft hackle PT's have been a decent seller actually
I plan on listing a doz of those each week!!


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

8nchuck said:


> You got that right!
> 
> I used to sell on ebay but they keep jacking the fees up and forcing you to use paypal ( EBAY owned too). I used to wonder why guys would sell some thing for 5.00 and charge 45.00 shipping. DUH (Homer Simpson moment) ebay don't get a cut of that 45.00.
> 
> ...


I remember reading a while back that Ebay was going to start giving warning messages or some sort of threat for charging excessive shipping and handling.

It's sort of interesting you see folks come in and start selling something cheap with multiple entries. They sell, sell, sell for a month, feeling pretty proud, and suddenly they get their bill from Ebay and realize how little they are actually making.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Troutlord1 said:


> :lol: make it a 2 liter of Coca Cola and done deal!!:lol:
> actually, I got bids on both listings now!!
> 
> The soft hackle PT's have been a decent seller actually
> I plan on listing a doz of those each week!!


Was just curious, do you have to ship the flies in a box? It seems like the shipping on boxes can get pretty expensive. (relatively speaking for a small purchase)

Have you tried setting up a website? I found www.freewebs.com works pretty nicd to get started. The price is right (free) and it's very easy to set up a small online store.


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

If any tiers out there wanna make a few bucks I need a couple dozen basic dry's like adam's and etc. for this year. I dont mind paying a competive rate for quality flies from local tiers. PM if interested.

Undertow[/quote]

im with you on that as well. i dont dry fly fish all that much..however it would be nice to have a quality selection that will work just about anywhere in MI. Maybe we can combine our orders if anyone out there is willing.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Pork Chop said:


> Was just curious, do you have to ship the flies in a box? It seems like the shipping on boxes can get pretty expensive. (relatively speaking for a small purchase)
> 
> Have you tried setting up a website? I found www.freewebs.com works pretty nicd to get started. The price is right (free) and it's very easy to set up a small online store.


I ship the flies in a custom fly box (altoid tin with foam inserts )
then in a padded envelope and I make about 25 cents on the shipping!

I thought about one of those free web sites but I only tie and list 2 
or 3 doz per week so it really wouldnt make much sence.ya know someone
would want like 10 doz or so then I am stuck behind a vise all week :lol: 
I am making a video for my flies though!!


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Troutlord,

I will be shooting you a pm in a month or so when I'm ready to order some flies.

Undertow


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll vouch for troutlord's flys. That are great flys. I will get some more when I can get some more "mad" money saved up.

Building 4 fly rods took some cash so I have to replenish the fund. :lol:


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Undertow,Ok shoot one when you want.Just sent one a few weeks ahead of time to let me know if I tie a particular pattern that you want and to give me time to do them!!

8nchuck,thanks for the compliment!!!!! Glad you like the flies!!!
Tom (Troutlord1)


----------

